# Tank Wars



## Rob Fisher (9/1/16)

There are now a bazillion tanks (RBA and commercial coils) around and I have owned more than a few... I'm busy playing with 8 tanks at the moment and each of them have their pros and cons... I would be interested to hear your favorite RBA and favorite tank with commercial coils.

For me there are two very clear winners...

Trinity Bell Cap, gClapton Coils on Subtank Base is the clear winner in the non rebuildable class... no leaking at all, simple to refill, fantastic flavour and clouds and looks really awesome!

RBA winner would be the Crius by far because it looks awesome, doesn't leak and has great flavour and vapour!





Special mention can me made of the Steam Engine which is also a fantastic tank but just doesn't have the looks... The same special mention for the good old Atlantis V1 which is still way ahead of the pack of followers that haven't really matched the very first Sub Ohm tank!




I suppose I have to mention the Bellus as well because it not only looks good and has awesome flavour... but that initial leaking on the refill drives me over the edge.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Nimatek (9/1/16)

Winner for me on stock coils would be the crown and the 0.25 ohm coils. It has great flavour from 50w and at around 70w it becomes a flavour beast. 

The problem is you must enjoy a warm to hot vape, it is not as cool as the crius by any stretch. 

2nd place goes to the tfv4 mini using the Clapton rba - fantastic flavour but again it is a warm vape. 

Crius is good and easy to use and works great at 0.24ohm for my VM XXX, tropical ice and MMM's lime party. 

Aromamizer with vertical coils is my 4th place. Good flavour and a cooler vape - replace the drip tip for more flavour as the spit guard on this stock tip does mute some flavours. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BibbyBubbly (10/1/16)

Hi Rob.
I am currently using the Kangertech RBA and velocity mini. I am trying to decide between buying the Steam Crave RBTA or the Crius. Please let me know which one you suggest. Many thx.


----------



## Nightwalker (10/1/16)

BibbyBubbly said:


> Hi Rob.
> I am currently using the Kangertech RBA and velocity mini. I am trying to decide between buying the Steam Crave RBTA or the Crius. Please let me know which one you suggest. Many thx.


Crius all the way!!!


----------



## Nightwalker (10/1/16)

I'm a dual Clapton in my Crius v3 velocity deck fan but... The Crius killer is coming... I shudder with dread and excitement.... The Griffin RDA velocity deck is soon gonna be ontop of my RX200

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/1/16)

BibbyBubbly said:


> Hi Rob.
> I am currently using the Kangertech RBA and velocity mini. I am trying to decide between buying the Steam Crave RBTA or the Crius. Please let me know which one you suggest. Many thx.



Crius all the way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/1/16)

Lovely thread @Rob Fisher !

I have not had much experience with the tanks - only tried about 6 or 7 - or about that. Have tried to get a few that have had good reviews.

I find my *Lemo1* still gives me the best crystal clear and "sharp" flavour for my menthol fruit juices at lowish power of around 15W on restricted lung hits. This for me wins the rebuildable class. Low juice consumption. Reliable for me once I got the wicking right. No cloud producer, just focusing on flavour. Only drawback is having to unscrew the fillport screw to fill up. But, that said, it has always worked and has never leaked out the fillport screw.

For stock coils, don't laugh but my little *Evod1* is the winner for me for mouth to lung vaping on 18mg fruity menthols. Ask @Maxxis, he tried my little Evod1 yesterday and I think he was quite surprised. I have a suspicion that the silica wicks in the stock coils are perfect for my taste buds on the menthol fruits because i think they add a tanginess.

The other "big boys" I find are generally much thirstier and prefer higher power, more airflow and lower nic juice. They give me a more "rounded" flavour and don't give me the sharpness I want. I think they are better suited to richer flavours more on the desserty side of the spectrum. While I am experimenting still, its not my ideal style of vaping.....

Just some additional comments on two recent tanks I have tried:


Subtank Mini - a great starter, no wonder its so popular. Very reliable. But for me, the rebuildable is way better flavourwise than the stock coils. Still, i find the flavour slightly muted. Nice tank and reliable so far for me. Doesnt sit flush on Evic VTC Mini...
Crius - still "discovering" it - to me this wants big air, highish power and it guzzles juice like a mofo. I filled it last night with creamy lemon biscuit and havent tooted all that much - its nearly finished this morning! Rounded smoothish flavour. Have tried to "crispify" it with 28g 2mm ID coils and its better but i think it is better suited to juices where you want a rounded softish flavour. Am still trying to get a great juice for it. Reliability is perfect so far and its easy to wick. No leaking whatsoever. Love the top fill. My only gripe with it is not being able to dismantle it fully for fear of breaking glass, so the previous juice taste lingers for a bit.

To me, there are clearly three vape styles that have emerged (this is my opinion)

*Mouth to lung* - tight draw
*Restricted lung hit* - at lowish power
*Full lung hit *- more power, bigger airflow
I think these are very different styles and the tanks best suited to each will differ widely. Also, the juices best suited to each style need to be taken into consideration.

In my case, I like my hard hitting tobaccoes and my fruity menthols. To my taste, styles 1) and 2) suit me far better for those.

That said, I probably still only use tanks for about 30-40% of my vaping. Rest is on BF dripper.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 2


----------



## MorneW (10/1/16)

I've had my fare share of tanks and my list is as follows:
1 - TFV4 mini using the RBA it came with. Running single Clapton (in Power) or 24g SS (in temp) 
2 - UD Bellus - dual 26G SS (in temp)
3 - Billow V2 - With good old Kanthal 26g (hands down the best machined out of the lot. everything is silky smooth)

Didn't really like the Crius. Wotofo Serpent and Griffin on the way - so all might change 

I don't have much experience using any commercial coils unfortunately.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ezekiel (10/1/16)

Favourite will still be the Aromamizer. Love the flavour, love the clouds.

The list, with their default builds:

1. Aromamizer, 26g Ti (DC)
2. Goblin Mini (if the screw is present), 26g Kanthal (DC)
3. Crius, 24g Kanthal (DC)
4. TFV4 (standard), clapton-RBA but with whatever exotic build I'm in the mood for (SC)
5. Subtank Mini, usually stock coils since I have a few still left (SC)

Would like to try a Bellus one day, to see what how it compares. Btw @MorneW, how does the TFV4 compare against the TFV4-mini?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (10/1/16)

Ezekiel said:


> Favourite will still be the Aromamizer. Love the flavour, love the clouds.
> 
> The list, with their default builds:
> 
> ...


Ah, good to know as I just ordered the Aromamizer from @Vapers Corner. Primarily because @Nimatek and @Wyvern raved about it and because I can try vertical coils with my 4 mm ceramic wick. Hope I can fit 3.5 mm ID coils in there?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MorneW (10/1/16)

@Ezekiel They pretty much the same, the mini just looks better on most mods (read - no overhang). The trick to the tfv4 using the Clapton RBA base is the wicking. It makes a huge difference to the flavour it produces. I build 3 or 3.5mm. Wicking nice and tight (a little less if comparing it to a Scotish roll and sushi roll). I found the aromamizer's flavour is also muted when compared to the Bellus and TFV4 so it's interesting to me that you found it ahead of the TFV4. Maybe I was doing something wrong . Another tank I liked the flavour of which I forgot to mention was the Crown using the RBA. Pretty yum. Took a few toots of the Serpent and that is also very very good. Best is you can fit some sick build in there. I'm pretty excited to try the Griffin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYRAD (10/1/16)

Well ive used the crius , billow v2 and bellus and then im currently using a smok tfv4 mini with a 24g SS 8 wraps @ .39 spaced coil 3.5mm on temp control and the flavour is the best ive had outta all the tanks ive used

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nimatek (10/1/16)

Andre said:


> Ah, good to know as I just ordered the Aromamizer from @Vapers Corner. Primarily because @Nimatek and @Wyvern raved about it and because I can try vertical coils with my 4 mm ceramic wick. Hope I can fit 3.5 mm ID coils in there?


I am pretty sure you will be able to in vertical coils. Send photos please, would love to see ceramic wicks in there. 


Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (10/1/16)

Nimatek said:


> I am pretty sure you will be able to in vertical coils. Send photos please, would love to see ceramic wicks in there.


Shall do.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BibbyBubbly (10/1/16)

Thanks for the advise Shaun and Rob, i will place my order ASAP. 
One more question please, will the eleaf 60W fire the crius?


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/1/16)

BibbyBubbly said:


> Thanks for the advise Shaun and Rob, i will place my order ASAP.
> One more question please, will the eleaf 60W fire the crius?



Yebo... 60 is enough! I normally fire mine at around 30-35 watts!


----------



## BibbyBubbly (10/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yebo... 60 is enough! I normally fire mine at around 30-35 watts!


Perfect, thank you Rob.


----------



## BumbleBee (10/1/16)

I'm currently running the Bellus with a dual 7 wrap 26g SS316L build in temp mode on the VTC mini, the Billow v2 is sporting a dual 7 wrap 26g Kanthal build at 40W on the iStick50 and I have the TFV4 with the factory fitted coils on the R2 base strapped to a mech. They are all pretty close in terms of flavour and cloud but the Billow definitely wins in terms of flavour for me, make no mistake the others are great but the Billow is noticeably better. I find the Billow also has a much smoother draw, the airflow is silky smooth and isn't as noisy as the others. 

I'm very close to pulling the trigger on a Crius, I would have already if there was a white one available, but I really don't need another tank, the ones I have at the moment are keeping me happy. But never say never  Also, the Griffin is looking mighty tempting

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/1/16)

Big Tank Pit Stop today in anticipation of Vape Mail this week which will contain some new juices to test. Finished the Cuttwood Juice test today and awaiting some of Ruby Roo's new juices which I understand has great potential. 

Tanks missing in the picture are the *Bellus *which has Paulie's Pistachio Ice Cream in and that is staying... I must say I have had the juice for a few weeks now and it is now steeped perfectly and is so damn smooth and so awesome! @Paulie I'm close to finishing the bottle... you had better launch soon otherwise someone will get a hurt real bad! 

Also missing are the *Aspire Cleito* and *Joytech Cubis* which are still going through tests with Vapour Mountain XXX in them. The *Tron tank* is also not in the pic because it's still fighting with the Cubis tank... the Cubis is winning but the noise of the Cubis makes it's a no no when I'm watching TV otherwise my wife and kids will hurt me. One of the standard *Subox Mini* tanks is also not in the pic due to the fact that it has Cuttwood Sugar Drizzle in and I'm enjoying it way more than I thought I would! 

All clean and shiny (and empty) with new wicks and coils ready to face the week ahead!


There are also two new tanks that have entered tank wars... the *Herakles *and the *Wismec Amor Plus *which are completely new tanks for me.

PS The REO's are just smiling and are not worried.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## MorneW (31/1/16)

@Rob Fisher whaat!?!?!?! no TFV4 mini. Sacrilege.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/1/16)

MorneW said:


> @Rob Fisher whaat!?!?!?! no TFV4 mini. Sacrilege.



Had one... didn't like it... never got the appeal of it... plus it dumped juice twice... so it was history.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (31/1/16)

@Rob Fisher Does the trinity bell cap do anything other than making it look nice?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/1/16)

daniel craig said:


> @Rob Fisher Does the trinity bell cap do anything other than making it look nice?



I'm convinced the ALL *glass *helps the flavour but that may just be my imagination.


----------



## Neal (1/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm convinced the ALL *glass *helps the flavour but that may just be my imagination.



I don't think it is your imagination Mr Fisher, all happening for me too. Plus I love how easy it is to clean the tank without having to dismantle various pieces. Having said that I am without doubt a lazy barsteward and will look for the path of least resistance. Trinity Bellcap + ST mini base + gClapton Coil = The Holy Trinity!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (1/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Big Tank Pit Stop today in anticipation of Vape Mail this week which will contain some new juices to test. Finished the Cuttwood Juice test today and awaiting some of Ruby Roo's new juices which I understand has great potential.
> 
> Tanks missing in the picture are the *Bellus *which has Paulie's Pistachio Ice Cream in and that is staying... I must say I have had the juice for a few weeks now and it is now steeped perfectly and is so damn smooth and so awesome! @Paulie I'm close to finishing the bottle... you had better launch soon otherwise someone will get a hurt real bad!
> 
> ...



@Rob Fisher , this is epic - loved reading that
Lol about the part of you getting hurt if you use the noisy tank while watching TV. I know what you mean.

Cant wait to hear more about the tank wars saga and the new juices...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MorneW (1/2/16)

@Rob Fisher If she dumps juice you're doing it right err...wrong

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/2/16)

MorneW said:


> @Rob Fisher If she dumps juice you're doing it right err...wrong



Yip I gathered it was user error... but with so many decent tanks around I go visit the gorge when I have an issue with a tank...


----------



## WARMACHINE (1/2/16)

I am a noob, and only have 3 tanks, so cant really compare much. What I can say from the tanks I have is that the technology of these devices is really cool, and I am amazed how all 3 devices have a different way at looking at air-flow, decks, juice flow etc. At present the Aromizer is my best tank and I will definitely buy the 60ml version soon. Vertical building is very easy and it doesn't leak, airflow is great, although this is only comparing to a subtank, which I assume has a more tighter airflow than most tanks.


----------



## MorneW (1/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip I gathered it was user error... but with so many decent tanks around I go visit the gorge when I have an issue with a tank...


Sounds very therapeutic, I would love to visit your gorge with a few of my users.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Nimatek (1/2/16)

MorneW said:


> Sounds very therapeutic, I would love to visit your gorge with a few of my users.



I want in on this action, will bring a bulldozer to cover the evidence

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (1/2/16)

@Rob Fisher @MorneW @Nimatek 

If you want feel free to use a box instead of the gorge, and send it to me. I'll uh... Dispose of them for you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (1/2/16)

Am enjoying this thread and will be watching it closely

Let the tank wars continue...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nimatek (1/2/16)

Damnit @Silver how do you post and image with text like that and not expect me to click on the PLAY button !!!!!

On a side note, any tips on the Crius to figure out why the tank doesn't spin around evenly ? It has gradually gotten worse but after a good cleaning last night I just about can't turn the darn thing to allign the juice channels?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (1/2/16)

Nimatek said:


> Damnit @Silver how do you post and image with text like that and not expect me to click on the PLAY button !!!!!
> 
> On a side note, any tips on the Crius to figure out why the tank doesn't spin around evenly ? It has gradually gotten worse but after a good cleaning last night I just about can't turn the darn thing to allign the juice channels?



Hi @Nimatek - you need to press the play button by giving your views on the warring tanks in your arsenal!!

As for the Crius - sorry, I have no idea - I haven't managed to dismantle mine yet - but more out of fear of breaking the glass than anything else... Haven't noticed any uneven spinning yet. My turrets are still straight

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/2/16)

Tank Wars for today with Ruby Roo's Juices are from left to right... Trinity Bell Cap/Subox deck combo, Wiscmec Amor Plus (which so far isn't doing too well because it's leaking out of the air holes while just sitting there soaking the coils). Herakles and Steam Engine.


----------



## Silver (1/2/16)

Lovely @Rob Fisher 
My bet is on the Trinity for this round

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Stosta (1/2/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @Nimatek - you need to press the play button by giving your views on the warring tanks in your arsenal!!
> 
> As for the Crius - sorry, I have no idea - I haven't managed to dismantle mine yet - but more out of fear of breaking the glass than anything else... Haven't noticed any uneven spinning yet. My turrets are still straight


Not sure I will ever get mine off for fear of the same thing! On the plus side, everything I vape out my Crius has a lovely aftertaste of my previous vape XD I just make sure I like it before it goes in the Crius!


----------



## Greyz (1/2/16)

I'm looking for a new tank to add to my small (2 tank) collection. 
Currently I have a Cubis on my eVic mini and a TFV4 Full on the RX200.

The Cubis is great because it uses very little ejuice but lacks an RBA deck. I know that there is one now and should be available soon but I suspect it's going to be small. I tried rebuilding a ego CLR coil once and NEVER again 
The TFV4 is a real cloud chasers tank, but to make clouds you need to own a ejuice shop... 

Essentially I'm looking for a tank that sits somewhere between these 2. ie. decent cloud production with decent juice consumption.

@Rob Fisher great idea for a thread BTW

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nimatek (1/2/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @Nimatek - you need to press the play button by giving your views on the warring tanks in your arsenal!!
> 
> As for the Crius - sorry, I have no idea - I haven't managed to dismantle mine yet - but more out of fear of breaking the glass than anything else... Haven't noticed any uneven spinning yet. My turrets are still straight



Thx @Silver @Stosta , oddly the Crius was easy to disassemble . No force needed or anything, but it just doesn't spin as when I got it. Checked all the threading etc and cannot find the problem bit. If I don't come right in the next few days , the tank will have won this battle against me and I'll just pif it as parts to someone. Cannot handle tanks not wanting to work with me. 

@Rob Fisher - that war is between the trinity and the herakles. But not exactly fair fight since the one is stock coils and the other a built deck. Will be interesting to see what the result is.

Would also like to see a war in your top rated tanks, all on the same juice, see which gives the best flavour and vapour production.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/2/16)

Nimatek said:


> @Rob Fisher - that war is between the trinity and the herakles. But not exactly fair fight since the one is stock coils and the other a built deck. Will be interesting to see what the result is.
> 
> Would also like to see a war in your top rated tanks, all on the same juice, see which gives the best flavour and vapour production.



The Herakles does come with standard coils as well. So the juice tests will be done all with commercial coils...

Once I have been through the juice tests I will fill my favourites up with either XXX from Vapour MOuntain or Milky Way from Foggs and test them with the same juice.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nimatek (1/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Herakles does come with standard coils as well. So the juice tests will be done all with commercial coils...
> 
> Once I have been through the juice tests I will fill my favourites up with either XXX from Vapour MOuntain or Milky Way from Foggs and test them with the same juice.


Ah cool, didn't know know that about the herakles, but that is good news!


----------



## JW Flynn (1/2/16)

IMO, the best tank I have had thus far is the Griffin, This is one awesome tank, only got it on Saturday thanx to the guys at vapeclub but have to comment that this is an awesome tank, have the same built on mine that I use in most of my drippers, 5 wrap 22 gauge with 3mm ID. fits without issue, the holes are big enough that you will be able to fit a parallel 22 gauge build with ease!! You will also be able to drop a 20 Gauge build in there no problem!!

The taste is brilliant!!the vapor production is brilliant!! and the tank looks awesome!! chows joose like a mofo but that is ok, have a dripper like experience so worth the joose being ported directly to hell in one hell of a speed 

I would rate my tanks...

Griffin
TFV4
Billow v2

Don't see myself getting any more tanks (that is what I said after getting the billow, lol, got the TFV4 and the griffin now after that statement, hehe) I do however see myself investing in another one of these griffin tanks for the wife

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/2/16)

The following tanks were used in Tank Wars...

Bellus, Crius, Subtank Nano, Subtank Mini, Cubis, Griffin, Cleito, Tron, Silverplay V2, Steam Engine, Herakles, Amor Plus and Trinity Cap with gClaptons on Subtank Mini Deck.

And the clear winners for me (and it wasn't even close) was the Crius (Rebuildable) and the Trinity/Subtank Deck combo (Commercial Coils).

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (2/2/16)

I've been enjoying my Aspire Cleito, only real gripe with it is the tiny tank. I've pushed 90mls of high VG juice through the 0.40 ohm coil so far, and its not dead yet. running it at 47.5-52.5W depending on the juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/2/16)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## daniel craig (14/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 45860


Love the setup

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY (14/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 45860



@Rob Fisher, as you know I am very new to this forum - and just want to say holly Moses you have a crap load of vape gear. Do you have a vape shop or something, or do you just like collecting vape gear?


----------



## blujeenz (14/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> @Rob Fisher, as you know I am very new to this forum - and just want to say holly Moses you have a crap load of vape gear. Do you have a vape shop or something, or do you just like collecting vape gear?



Thats only his center stage favourites, theres plenty more behind the curtain.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> @Rob Fisher, as you know I am very new to this forum - and just want to say holly Moses you have a crap load of vape gear. Do you have a vape shop or something, or do you just like collecting vape gear?



Nope no vape shop... just searching for the perfect vape.


----------



## WARMACHINE (15/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 45860


WOW...WOW...You need to sell me some of that kit


----------



## NewOobY (15/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope no vape shop... just searching for the perfect vape.


Wow I can see that you are the Finance minister in your house, lucky man. My wife is the proud owner of that title, and everything I buy needs to go through her - she is proxy to all my purchases and therefore she approves all budgets including CUD for vaping.


----------



## Stosta (15/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> The following tanks were used in Tank Wars...
> 
> Bellus, Crius, Subtank Nano, Subtank Mini, Cubis, Griffin, Cleito, Tron, Silverplay V2, Steam Engine, Herakles, Amor Plus and Trinity Cap with gClaptons on Subtank Mini Deck.
> 
> ...


I have to agree with you on the Crius! While I haven't tried many tanks it's hard to imagine anything that is simpler, or tastier than my Crius. I would still like to be able to get the tank off to clean it one day, but that's future Stosta's problem...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Waine (17/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Big Tank Pit Stop today in anticipation of Vape Mail this week which will contain some new juices to test. Finished the Cuttwood Juice test today and awaiting some of Ruby Roo's new juices which I understand has great potential.
> 
> Tanks missing in the picture are the *Bellus *which has Paulie's Pistachio Ice Cream in and that is staying... I must say I have had the juice for a few weeks now and it is now steeped perfectly and is so damn smooth and so awesome! @Paulie I'm close to finishing the bottle... you had better launch soon otherwise someone will get a hurt real bad!
> 
> ...


Nice one....great shot....you must complete the collection. ...lol...

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/2/16)

The Tank Wars are not over... a new really good tank just entered the war zone! Target Tank by Vaporesso!

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ceramic-coils-and-compatible-tanks.t19317/


----------



## DaveH (1/3/16)

Com'along Mr @Rob Fisher time for an update 
Dave

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/3/16)

DaveH said:


> Com'along Mr @Rob Fisher time for an update



There is no question that the Target Tank is the way forward... the flavour is unmatched! I tested the new tank from the Council of Vapor called the Defiant and it too has ceramic coils and while it's also pretty good on flavour I still favour the Target Tank.

I am on refill 37 of XXX in the one Target Tank with the same coil.

The positives are that the flavour is the best it can be in the Target Tank. Vaping XXX in it is like being mugged by Litchi's in an orchard!

On the negative side...
Priming the coil is painful and takes a while of non firing hits till you faint... then leaving it for a while longer and doing it again... but once the coil is primed you don't have to prime again until you change coils... like type juices can just be changed and vaped through the transition.

Another negative is you have to carry a bottle of juice with you because the tank eats juice.

Bottom line is I'm going to wait before buying anymore Target Tanks (I have 2) till the Ceramic Coils arrive for the SubTank Mini because I think they too will be winners of note as well.

The Target Tank blows all other tanks and RTA's out of the water for flavour.

PS Yes there are those clever vapers out there that can do amazing builds and those are probably amazing as well... but if you have had a guts full of trying to get coils and wicks just right and failed and want a tank set up that is damn near perfect then you want a Target Tank!

When I go out now this is my Travel Kit. (Ignore the Monster Kayfun. )

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## DaveH (1/3/16)

Thanks @Rob Fisher very interesting and informative.



Rob Fisher said:


> Another negative is you have to carry a bottle of juice with you because the tank eats juice.


This is something I have never understood, I just cannot seem to get my head around how one tank can 'guzzle' more juice than another.
You sure you are not just 'sucking' too much 
Dave


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/3/16)

DaveH said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher very interesting and informative.
> 
> 
> This is something I have never understood, I just cannot seem to get my head around how one tank can 'guzzle' more juice than another.
> You sure you are not just 'sucking' too much



Yes with the awesome flavour I do suck on it a lot more... but the juice consumption varies greatly from tank to tank and setup to setup. High flavour tanks do tend to use more juice... hence the enhanced flavour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig (1/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> There is no question that the Target Tank is the way forward... the flavour is unmatched! I tested the new tank from the Council of Vapor called the Defiant and it too has ceramic coils and while it's also pretty good on flavour I still favour the Target Tank.
> 
> I am on refill 37 of XXX in the one Target Tank with the same coil.
> 
> ...


In your opinion does the vaporesso beat the drippers in flavor?


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/3/16)

daniel craig said:


> In your opinion does the vaporesso beat the drippers in flavor?



Based on my Squonker RDA's experience I would say it's pretty close. It would also depend on the juice and the builds... am I going to replace my REO's with Divo's and Cyclones on top? Nope not just yet.... Am I going to keep theTarget tanks? Yebo sure am.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (1/3/16)

Gonna wait for the subtank mini ceramic coils  any idea who manufactures them?


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/3/16)

daniel craig said:


> Gonna wait for the subtank mini ceramic coils  any idea who manufactures them?



Same crowd that does the gClaptons. Atom. http://atomvapes.com/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (1/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Same crowd that does the gClaptons. Atom. http://atomvapes.com/


This is definitely gonna be a winner... can't wait

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

